# Possible positive but neg bloods? opinions please..



## Mama6891

Hi :) 
We are Ttc no 2, i have been getting faint positive frer. 
Did bloods on 6th & hcg was only 3 so neg..
started brown very light spotting on 7th for 1.5 days when af is due, thinking possible implantation bleeding, here are the last 3 days of tests since the bloods came back negative, can i please get your opinions


----------



## CC94

Those look positive, but frer have been faulty, I would still request a redraw to be certain numbers haven’t risen


----------



## Kiwiberry

It could be a nasty indent line those tests have been having. I agree though, I would get some more blood work done just to be sure.


----------



## Mama6891

Kiwiberry said:


> It could be a nasty indent line those tests have been having. I agree though, I would get some more blood work done just to be sure.

i thought the same but have tried 3 different batches


----------



## Bevziibubble

That does look positive. I hope that you get some answers soon ❤️


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mama6891 said:


> i thought the same but have tried 3 different batches

Ok well FX for you & you get some good news soon :hugs:.


----------

